# vaccination question



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been reading a lot on the site trying to get as much knowledge about what to expect when we bring our boy home next week. A question that I have is taking our 7 wk old puppy out and about. We are avid campers and spend a large part of our summer camping with our boys and will now be adding a dog to the mix. Our breeder will have already given him his first set of shots before we bring him home and had suggested one vaccine that would be good for us to get since we are often in wooded areas in addition to the regular vaccines they get when they are old enough. I have read that you need to avoid taking you puppy to areas where other dogs have been before they are fully vaccinated but then see others post where they are taking them for walks and to parks. Can I get some clarification and advice from everyone?

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I take mine places, but avoid spots where a lot of other dogs gather.
Trails that are sparsely traveled are great. Dog parks not so much.
Your just going to have to use your best judgment, on where to take the pup.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's right! And remember, it's always better to err on the side of caution than to make a choice you might regret later. Your pup's safety is always in your hands, and will be for as long as he lives. 

p.s. Welcome to the forums! We will be awaiting puppy pics!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Momo - you have the best advice - avoid other pups till he has all his shots - I socialize my pups / owners & pups I know - I know the other pups have all their shots - this does cut down on the puppy pool - @ our club - no pups paws hit the ground till they R on file & current with shots - I keep a updated file on PIKE in my truck - this includes the nearest Vet 2 where we will be hunting - contact # & driving instructions - if they offer 24/7 service - a little work 4 a lot of piece of mind !!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Avoid other strange dogs, and if you're in the woods, be especially mindful for ticks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Another thing about vaccines that doesn't get mentioned enough here is that they temporarily suppress the immune system. Many puppy owners, myself included (whoops!), take their freshly vaccinated puppy to all the places they couldn't prior to vaccination, but you should wait a few days until their bodies have fought off the fake infection, for lack of a better term, and have started to build immunity.


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

Avoid dog parks at all cost! Lepto has been found in our area at the dog parks so we need to get the vaccine for that. The advice from our breeder is to avoid giving too many shots all at once. Space them out if you can. We give our pup her shots ourselves and we space them out every 2 weeks until fully vaccinated. Many studies have been published on over vaccinating. It really lowers the immune system when they are bombarded with the triple shots from the vet. 
In the meantime, we were vigilant when taking our pup outside on walks in our neighborhood since Parvo is really fierce and widespread where we live. Avoid grass, stay on the sidewalk, etc. I would be fine taking pup camping so long as you aren't in a crowded campground.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

We took our puppy Luka out in urban areas before he had his second round of vaccinations, primarily because we live in an apartment so we had to, to take him potty. Until he was fully immunised we didn't take him to dog parks or along the river, or a city designated poopy park. Instead, we found a patch of grass near the apartment that had the minimum amount of dogs visiting it. We did let him meet other dogs, which when he was small mainly entailed sniffing each others noses, no playing since he was on a lead. 
He's 4 months now, fully covered and hasn't got sick. Give it a week after his booster (Luka had the triple vaccine) for them to be fully effective. 

The vet seemed relaxed about it, just keep him on a lead in case he tries to eat droppings of rats/foxes/other dogs/animals, and don't let him drink out of river/ponds/lakes/puddles where rat pee could be in it.

It's a difficult balance of socialisation vs health, but we're glad that Luka got those extra weeks of de-sensitisation and socialisation, as city life for a Vizsla could be very stressful!


----------

